# Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln



## Freakless08 (8. Juli 2012)

*Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Die US Amerikanische Wirtschaftszeitung Wall Street berichtete über Pläne des sozialen Netzwerks Facebook, in Zukunft nicht nur das Surfverhalten über die "Like" Buttons zu protokollieren (wobei sich einige Webseiten mit dem "Doppelklick" abgesichert haben um dies zu verhindern, darunter gehört z.B. auch PCGH.de) sondern nun auch auf Smartphones direkt zu scannen welche Apps auf dem Gerät installiert sind sowie was mit den Apps gemacht wird.

Ziel ist es Werbung auf der Facebook Seite anzeigen zu lassen welche die Interessen des jeweiligen Benutzer stärker ansprechen. Hierzu dient die Schnittstelle Facebook Connect, welche es erlaubt den Facebook Account mit anderen Webseiten, oder wie geplant, auch mit den installierten Apps zu verknüpfen, so das z.B. die "Freunde" sehen was man zur Zeit spielt, welchen Score man hat usw.

Quelle
heise online | Facebook will angeblich Apps für Werbezwecke überwachen

--

Das soziale Netzwerk Facebook wurde im Jahr 2004 gegründet und dient dazu mit anderen Leuten in Kontakt zu kommen,
so kann man andere Personen in die Freundesliste aufnehmen und hat die Möglichkeit mit ihnen über einen Chat zu schreiben, Nachrichten zu versenden oder auf die Pinnwand zu posten. Neben den Schreibmöglichkeiten hat man auch die Möglichkeit Fotos auf die Facebookserver zu laden und diese für andere zugänglich zu machen.
Facebook hat viele Benutzer angezogen und ist zur Zeit eines der größten soziale Netzwerke wodurch die damaligen angesagten Netzwerke darunter VZ oder MySpace stark an Nutzern verloren hatten und auch ihre Webseite schließen mussten (MySpace).

Nach einiger Zeit wurde immer mehr bekannt das Facebook eine Datenkrake ist. 
So wurde bekannt das die "Like" Buttons wie sie auf vielen Webseiten existieren die eigenen IP sowie Cookies übertragen und an die Facebookseite weiterleiten auch wenn man garnicht bei Facebook registriert ist, das Accounts bzw. Bilder die gelöscht wurden immernoch auf den Servern abrufbar sind und das die in den Smartphones hinterlegte E-Mail Adressen (z.B. von GMX, live usw.) bei den Kontakten gegen @facebook Adressen ohne zutun des Nutzers ausgetauscht und die original E-Mailadressen teilweise komplett rausgelöscht wurden. Auch User welche Fakenamen und -daten angegeben hatten sollten auf Anforderung von Facebook von Freunden "enttarnt" werden und nun sollen auch die installierten Apps "beschattet" werden. 

Trotz dieser Datenschutzverachtenden Maßnahmen steigt jedoch die Zahl der Facebook Nutzer immer weiter.

Auf vielen heutiger Smartphones ist bereits eine Facebook App integriert, so z.B. bei iOS, Android aber auch bei Windows Phone Geräten


----------



## Spherre08 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Woher will sich Facebook das recht nehmen mein Smartphone zu durchsuchen?? 
Echt krank sowas!


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich werde FB auf meinem Smartphone löschen. Wenn ich dann aber über den Internetbrowser reingehe darf nichts passieren ausserhalb der FB Website oder? Das dürfen die ja dann nicht und wäre gegen das Gesetzt?


----------



## Zergoras (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich krieg immer mehr Gründe alle auszulachen, die bei Facebook sind. Wer braucht so ne *******, hoffentlich wachen jetzt noch ein paar mehr auf.


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

normalerweise denk ich das ja auch, aber man muss ja ned ma bei denen sein, damit die diese *ultra böses bannwürdiges wort* in die buchs an die eier gehn -.- sieh nur den mist mit dem like button. son verein gehört einfach nur verboten. icq war vollkommen ausreichend...


----------



## PEG96 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Dank LBE hab ich das Problem nicht, auf meinem SGS 2 hat Facebook keine rechte bis auf Internet


----------



## Dolceman (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Facebook ---->>> epic fail


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Spherre08 schrieb:


> Woher will sich Facebook das recht nehmen mein Smartphone zu durchsuchen??
> Echt krank sowas!



Das nennt sich Kraft eigener Arroganz. Das Zeugs kommt mir nicht ins Haus


----------



## blackout24 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Traurig wie sie versuchen ihren Aktienkurs zu retten. Hoffentlich geht der Laden pleite.


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



PEG96 schrieb:


> Dank LBE hab ich das Problem nicht, auf meinem SGS 2 hat Facebook keine rechte bis auf Internet


 
LBE?

Ich bin aber sicher es kann auch so rumschnüffeln...


----------



## Septimus (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Aggrokalypse1990 schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer mehr Gründe alle auszulachen, die bei Facebook sind. Wer braucht so ne *******, hoffentlich wachen jetzt noch ein paar mehr auf.



Die Leute sollen Aufwachen??? War jetzt nen Scherz oder? Es melden sich immer mehr User dort an obwohl diese Wissen das ihr Surfverhalten aufgezeichnet wird, obwohl sie dort gegängelt werden wie Austausch der E-Mail Adresse.

Solange jeder dort jeden Pups den er von sich gibt dort posten kann solange werden werden die Nutzer diese Plattform nutzen. Da können Verbände und Datenschützer noch so vor warnen, der Zustrom wird nicht abreissen. Es gibt doch kaum noch wen der ohne 24h Smartphone Berieselung und Handy am Bett leben kann. Warum auch mit seiner direkten Umwelt kommunizieren wenn er seinen Virtuellen "Freund Harvey" immer dabei haben kann.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich habe schon immer davor gewarnt das Smartphone mit "Äpps" zuzumüllen, obwohl sie durch den Browser leicht ersetzbar sind. Sie hören nicht auf mich. Anscheinend kommt langsam die Zeit, in der ich wieder "Told you so" sagen kann. Wieso müssen die Menschen immer erst auf die Schnauze fallen, bevor sie mal Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreifen?


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Gut das ich mich schon lange von der offiziellen Failbook-App verabschiedet habe und nur noch Fast benutze, dann sind die Ladezeiten sogar brauchbar


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Trotz dieser Datenschutzverachtenden Maßnahmen steigt jedoch die Zahl der Facebook Nutzer immer weiter.


 
Stimmt so nicht ganz. In Deutschland ist die Zahl der Nutzer inzwischen rückläufig. Sollte sowas wirklich kommen wird es zumindest definitiv vom Smartphone fliegen


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Was soll diesesr Müll.  Ich hoffe das der Spuk bald ein Ende hart.
Deinstalliren kann man diesen Crap ja leider nicht und atm kann ich es nur deaktivieren.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Sowas wie FB gab es ja auch schon zuvor mit Myspace, den ganzen VZs, Kwick, usw. etc.
Nur scheint FB eine ganz eigene Anziehungskraft auf die Leute zu haben, warum auch immer. Vielleicht liegt es ja am einfachen Aufbau der Seite^^ Keine Ahnung warum gerade FB so erfolgreich ist. Wenn man sich mal genau überlegt was an FB so toll sein soll, fällt einem nicht viel dazu ein. 

Ich bin aber sicher, dass FB auch bald wieder verschwinden und dann durch etwas neues ersetzt werden wird. 

Und offenbar scheinen die Leute eine exhibitionistische Veranlagung zu haben. Sonst würden wohl kaum ettliche Millionen User höchst peinlichen Kram auf FB veröffentlichen.


----------



## Timsu (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



10203040 schrieb:


> LBE?
> 
> Ich bin aber sicher es kann auch so rumschnüffeln...


 
LBE Privacy Guard ist eine Android App (Root benötigt), welche es ermöglicht Apps bestimmte Rechte zu nehmen, wie auf die Speicherkarte zuzugreifen, dass Internet nutzen, die Position zu bestimmen oder die Kontaktliste zu sehen.
Dagegen kann auch Facebook nichts machen


----------



## Vhailor (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Wie geil, jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen Hobbypsychologen und Gesellschaftskritiker aus ihren Löchern gekrochen - ich hol mir mal das Popcorn und 'n Bierchen


----------



## 10203040 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was soll diesesr Müll.  Ich hoffe das der Spuk bald ein Ende hart.
> Deinstalliren kann man diesen Crap ja leider nicht und atm kann ich es nur deaktivieren.


 
Wieso solltest du es nicht deinstallieren können? Alles was du auf deinem Handy installierst kannst du auch wieder deinstallieren.


----------



## Xtreme RS (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Also solange übertreiben die es wirklich. Am besten würde FB einfacht 5 $ Jahresgebühr verlangen und dafür das Datensammeln lassen.
Bei der Nutzerzahl hätten die dazu noch ein rießen Umsatzplus und wesentlich weniger Verwaltungsaufwand.
Aber das scheitert wohl eher daran, dass die meisten lieber mit persönlichen Daten zahlen als mit Bargeld.

Naja sobald FB wieder out ist, werden sich da eh einige umgucken.


----------



## Ahab (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Wieso müssen die Menschen immer erst auf die Schnauze fallen, bevor sie mal Vorsichtsmaßnahmen ergreifen?


 
Das ist ganz normale Beratungsresistenz. Die gibt es überall. Wundert mich nicht, interessiert mich nicht, wer nicht hören will muss fühlen, ganz einfach.

Mich würde mal interessieren wieviele Rechte Facebook auf Windows Phone eingeräumt werden, wenn überhaupt. Das ist ja da bereits im System integriert (*optional!*). 

Ob Facebook da auch reinpfuschen kann? Eher nicht oder?


----------



## Adi1 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Facebook ist doch völlig überflüssig, wer braucht das denn eigentlich ?


----------



## OneTwo (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Trotz dieser Datenschutzverachtenden Maßnahmen steigt jedoch die Zahl der Facebook Nutzer immer weiter.



Mal schauen wie lange noch... in der Schweiz z.B. gehts laut "20 Minuten Online" mittlerweile andersrum mit den Nutzerzahlen! Zitat: "Im letzten Quartal haben knapp 10 Prozent der 13- bis 15-Jährigen Facebook den Rücken gekehrt. 10 000 Kids hatten genug und löschten ihr Profil." Und weiter: "Die Jungen fühlen sich von Facebook zunehmend bevormundet. Facebook sei zu weit gegangen und habe Bedenken über die Privatsphäre ausgelöst." Der komplette interessante Artikel steht unter: 


Junge-kehren-Facebook-den-Ruecken

Ich hoffe so langsam checken die Leute mal was FB sich so leistet und ziehen die logischen Konsequenzen daraus.


----------



## Cosmas (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

tja was soll ich sagen, fratzengazette is doch nur gut, um mitzuteilen, das man grad ne kackwurst geschissen hat, 5 findens gut, 3nich so, 2 haben selbst grad ne kackwurst gemacht, 1 isst ne kackwurst und der andere ist ne kackwurst.

ich hab da absichtlich nur ein fake profil gehabt, das ich vielleicht 5mal besucht habe und das seit jahren verwaist, da es völlig nutzlos für mich war und schon damals viel zu viele infos wollte und ungefragt verknüpfte.

seit dem is da für mich grad gross "leck ursch" drangetackert und ich frage mich tatsächlich auch, wie lange es noch dauert bis der GAU kommt und die leute endlich raffen, was sie sich da freiwillig antun (lassen).

aber irgendwie muss ja die dualität des seins und die doppelmoral erhalten werden, einerseits über zensur, datensammelwut und aktuell das neue meldegesetz meckern, andererseits aber bei fratzenroman die eigene biographie veröffentlichen und täglich, bis ins kleinste aktualisiern... privatsphäre vs. "ich hab doch nix zu verbergen" BS. wer wohl gewinnt?


----------



## blackout24 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Xtreme RS schrieb:


> Also solange übertreiben die es wirklich. Am besten würde FB einfacht 5 $ Jahresgebühr verlangen und dafür das Datensammeln lassen.
> Bei der Nutzerzahl hätten die dazu noch ein rießen Umsatzplus und wesentlich weniger Verwaltungsaufwand.
> Aber das scheitert wohl eher daran, dass die meisten lieber mit persönlichen Daten zahlen als mit Bargeld.
> 
> Naja sobald FB wieder out ist, werden sich da eh einige umgucken.


 
Das Frage ich mich sowieso. Wäre eigentlich das erste was ich machen würde. Wahrscheinlich könntest du auch einfach 5 Dollar monatlich nehmen, soviel dürfte es den meisten wohl wert sein und am Ende mehr Gewinn machen als mit unzuverlässiger Werbung die immer ineffizienter wird wegen AdBlock und Smartphones.


----------



## Oberst Klink (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Vhailor schrieb:


> Wie geil, jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen Hobbypsychologen und Gesellschaftskritiker aus ihren Löchern gekrochen - ich hol mir mal das Popcorn und 'n Bierchen


 
Echt? Wo denn?


----------



## SwissGTO (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Mir kommts hier immer so vor, als ob keiner der PCGH User einen FB Account hat. Alle sind ständig am bashen.
Aber dann schön Google und Origin verwenden...LOL


----------



## TempestX1 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



SwissGTO schrieb:


> Mir kommts hier immer so vor, als ob keiner der PCGH User einen FB Account hat. Alle sind ständig am bashen.
> Aber dann schön Google und Origin verwenden...LOL


 Du hast Steam vergessen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2012)

Weder Steam, Origin haben unsere RL-Namen!
Google auch nicht, außer du bist in gmail eingeloggt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Echt? Wo denn?


 
Ich glaube ich war gemeint, aber zu einer popcornwürdigen Diskussion wirds nicht kommen, schließlich habe ich recht


----------



## nyso (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weder Steam, Origin haben unsere RL-Namen!
> Google auch nicht, außer du bist in gmail eingeloggt.


 
Doch, wenn du dort wie ich per Paypal bezahlt hast.


----------



## RainbowCrash (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



nyso schrieb:


> Doch, wenn du dort wie ich per Paypal bezahlt hast.


 
Was einem im Gegensatz zu Facebook auf frei steht


----------



## Gast20141208 (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Hm, also Facebook scheint wirklich an meinen Daten interessiert zu sein, denn außer meinem Namen haben sie nur ein paar Interessen von mir und da sie anscheinend die Mailadressen tauschen, sind sie wohl nicht mal an meiner Email Adresse interessiert. Ist mir wirklich suspekt, dieser Verrein. 

Mich stört da eher, auf wie vielen Seiten Google Analytics dran hängt, denn das Sript muss ich extra sperren und es würde standardmäßig nie angezeigt werden.


----------



## Kackbratzen_Toni (8. Juli 2012)

mein gott was macht ihr euch alle wegen facebook ins hemd?! glaubt ihr echt die oder irgendeinen anderen interessiert es welche hobbies ihr habt?! Ist das selbe wie mit Origin.. Meinetwegen können sie meine Schuhgröße wissen, und? bin ich deswegen jetzt öffentlich bloßgestellt?


----------



## Medcha (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Seid mir nicht böse, mal wieder, aber ihr kämpft an der falschen Front. Ihr habt ja grundsätzlich recht, nur ist es doch normal(leider), dass sich eine Firma Daten besorgt, um beknackte Werbung zu schallten. Und diese BWLer sagen dan auch noch, dass muss so sein. Aber immerhin wissen die meisten über die Facebook-Problematik bescheid, wird ja genug berichtet.
Was aber kaum einer mitbekommen hat, bis gestern oder vorgestern, unsere Superregierung aus CDU und FDP hat mal eben in 57 Sekunden ein neues Meldegesetz verabschiedet. Ratet mal an welchem Tag? Ich sag nur ***** Italien... Die haben tatsächlich einen solchen Termin für so eine wichtige Abstimmung genutzt. Und da Parlamentarier nicht besonders hart arbeitende Menschen sind, haben halt viele Fussball geguckt. Übrigens auch aus den Regierungsparteien. 
Fazit: Unsere Volksvertreter sind unsere schlimmsten Feinde, weil sie uns ins Gesicht lügen! Facebook ist da ganz offen und ehrlich und leider ist das ja alles auch noch legal, nicht legitim, aber legal. Und das reicht ja heutzutage. 

PS: neues Meldegesetz: den Adresshändlern wird das Leben deutlich einfacher gemacht. Das ist genau das Gleiche wie mit Facebook. Nur das macht man freiwillig, deine Daten MUSST du der Meldebehörde geben. Ich nenne das mal marktwirtschaftlichen Faschismus auf unterer Stufe.(Dass VW 1,5 Milliarden Euro Steuern "spart" ist eine Stufe höher). Danke.


----------



## Shona (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Medcha schrieb:


> Was aber kaum einer mitbekommen hat, bis gestern oder vorgestern, unsere Superregierung aus CDU und FDP hat mal eben in 57 Sekunden ein neues Meldegesetz verabschiedet.


 Dazu auch mal ein Video Video-Beweis: Bundestag verkauft Bürgerrechte in nur 57 Sekunden - Nachrichten Debatte - Kommentare - WELT ONLINE
Und dann regt man sich über Facebook auf, das ist mit dieser Änderung sowie egal ob man da ist oder nicht  Mal davon abgesehen reicht schon lange Amazon oder andere Shops den die verkaufen schon ewig die Kundendaten...

Und wegen der App, kann ich eh nicht ändern, da die App bei meinem HTC Desire HD nicht löschbar ist und ich deswegen das Handy nicht roote (und auch noch die Garantie verliere)


----------



## ich558 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ehrlich gesagt ist mir das egal. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mal was Facebook momentan bei mir als Werbung anzeigt und das obwohl ich jeden Tag mal online bin. Da können sie anpassen was sie wollen. Ob ob die jetzt wissen welche Apps ich verwende stört mich nicht besonders.


----------



## Seeefe (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weder Steam, Origin haben unsere RL-Namen!
> Google auch nicht, außer du bist in gmail eingeloggt.


 
Nunja FB muss deinen RL Namen ja nicht haben


----------



## Westcoast (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

keiner macht etwas aus nächstenliebe, es gibt immer irgendwelche anforderungen. Google speichert auch alle daten. 
finde aber schlimm, dass Facebook und co ohne einwilligung der user, viele wichtige daten ausspioniert und in die privatsphäre eingreift. 
der mensch verliert als individium immer mehr an werten, wir werden gläserne menschen. 

nur geld, macht und gier regieren die welt. naja wenn es einen glücklich macht?


----------



## razzor1984 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Nailgun schrieb:


> Mich stört da eher, auf wie vielen Seiten Google Analytics dran hängt, denn das Sript muss ich extra sperren und es würde standardmäßig nie angezeigt werden.


 
Das kann man mit einen Plugin "abwenden" Ghostery - By the way, es gibt mitlerweile so viele Scripts, die beiläufig einfach mit aufgerufen werden, wenn man Webpage X ansrft. Es werden Tracking Cookies gesetzt usw.Teilweise sind die Algorithmen so gut ,dass man nach ein paar klicks schon weiß ,auf welchen "Button"  der User klickt. Weiters ist nicht zu vergessen das komplette Nutzerprofile sammt cookies, bares Geld wert sind ^^

Wenn man sich wappnen will Browser deiner Wahl in der Sandbox + die Klassiker wie Adblock,Ghostery,No Script, Better Privacy
(Cash automatisch beim Beenden des Browser löschen ^^)
Wer sich mit Java code & HTML auskennt(es geht vorrangig um lesen des Codes) dem empfehle ich Firebug,  erst dann sieht man wie viel Müll bei einer heutigen Webpage als Balast noch drangehängt wird 

@ Topic Facebook:
Wie ich schon beim Börsengang sagte, ihnen fehlt auf lange sicht ein Geschäftsmodell, dies wird nun mit allem Mitteln auf Werbung konzentriert^^
Aber warten wir mal ab, Fb ist ja an der Entwicklung eines eigenen Smartphones drann. Das wird ein reiner Datenschutzhorror werden ^^
Die entwickler werden von Andriode nicht mehr viel, außer den Sourcecode übrig lassn


----------



## Stahli (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Was soll diesesr Müll.  Ich hoffe das der Spuk bald ein Ende hart.
> Deinstalliren kann man diesen Crap ja leider nicht und atm kann ich es nur deaktivieren.



Samsung Galaxy Nexus sei dank. Ich kann die FB app ganz bequem Deinstallieren, da die nicht ab Werk installiert ist.
eben kein Smartphone wo ein Hersteller wie HTC o.ä. jeden mist ins system integriert


----------



## Koyote (9. Juli 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll diesesr Müll.  Ich hoffe das der Spuk bald ein Ende hart.
> Deinstalliren kann man diesen Crap ja leider nicht und atm kann ich es nur deaktivieren.



Hast du ein Android phone?

Bei meinem htc Desire hd  kann ich fb komplett deinstallieren und/ oder den ein- und Ausgang blocken.
Muss man zwar auch bisschen tiefer rein aber ein Freund von mir hilft mir da meist auch noch.


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

es is ja richtig, das es auch anderswo brennt, aber soll man den kampf gegen das feuer ganz aufgeben, nur weils überall schon brennt? ^^ is doch auch die falsche einstellung. klar sucht sich die regierung immer tolle medienevents aus, wo die leute abgelenkt sin, um irgendwelchen stuss klammheimlich durchzuboxen und das is gewiss auch ned richtig. aber soll man deswegen nun alles, was einem FB da so serviert unverdaut fressen? wie gesagt wurde: google is ja au ned besser, wenn nich gar schlimmer un dennoch wird chrome geliebt. ui is das schnell - klar, man brauch ja ned 1000 scripte laufen lassen um google die daten zu senden, macht der browser ja so  (wilde spekulation ^^).


----------



## Magic12345 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Facebook wird mir immer unsympatischer, ich mochte den Laden aber noch nie, daher habe ich bis heute keinen Facebook Account und bin stolz darauf!
Es interessiert doch echt keine Sau, ob Heinz Becker von nebenan sich jetzt einen Kaffe macht, oder die Columbo Folge im Fernsehen gut fand. Und diese Photohochladerei und Verlinkung von irgendwelchen Youtube Videos auf den Facebook Seiten halte ich auch für eher grenzwertig sinnvoll.


----------



## Koyote (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



DarkMo schrieb:


> es is ja richtig, das es auch anderswo brennt, aber soll man den kampf gegen das feuer ganz aufgeben, nur weils überall schon brennt? ^^ is doch auch die falsche einstellung. klar sucht sich die regierung immer tolle medienevents aus, wo die leute abgelenkt sin, um irgendwelchen stuss klammheimlich durchzuboxen und das is gewiss auch ned richtig. aber soll man deswegen nun alles, was einem FB da so serviert unverdaut fressen? wie gesagt wurde: google is ja au ned besser, wenn nich gar schlimmer un dennoch wird chrome geliebt. ui is das schnell - klar, man brauch ja ned 1000 scripte laufen lassen um google die daten zu senden, macht der browser ja so  (wilde spekulation ^^).


 Ich mag FireFox lieber als Chrome. Ist viel anpassfähiger.


----------



## christian.pitt (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> (...)
> Auf vielen heutiger Smartphones ist bereits eine Facebook App integriert, so z.B. bei iOS, Android aber auch bei Windows Phone Geräten


 
bei iOS gibt es nur eine vorinstallierte social media app, und das ist twitter


----------



## shizzobi (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Was regt ihr euch wegen FB auf, ab 2014 werden offizielle Behördebdaten, ganz offiziell über die kommunalen Behörden vertickt. FB, wie lachhaft.

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meld...r-Datenweitergabe-in-Meldegesetz-1628786.html


----------



## Spinal (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich denke auch, dass Facebook um jeden Preis Geld generieren will, allein schon wegen des Börsengangs.
Und den meisten Leuten ist es tatsächlich egal, das ihre Daten weitergegeben werden. Ich meine, viele Leute teilen ja wirklich freiwillig jeden Mist auf Facebook. Die meisten Menschen haben gerne Aufmerksamkeit und viele holen sie sich über Facebook.
Und derzeit mag das niemand stören, man merkt es ja nicht. Die paar Werbemails und Banner stören ja kaum . Aber ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass es den Leuten irgendwann reicht. Da muss nur mal etwas wirklich unangenehmes passieren und publik werden. Allerdings horchen die meisten ja erst auf, wenn es ums eigene Geld geht, wie beim Sony Netzwerk. Ich hoffe das die Zukunft nicht der in vielen Zukunftsvisionen vorhergesagte gläserne Mensch ist.
Ich finde Facebook hat ja durchaus nutzen und es ist eine tolle Idee. Man kann so schön Kontakt zu Verwandten/Bekannten aus allen möglichen Ländern halten. Aber wie bei so vielen Ideen hört der Spaß schnell auf, wenn es um Geld geht.

btw. viele Leute die aus dem IT Bereich kommen, haben keinen FB Account. Aber wer meint, nicht im Facebook zu finden zu sein, der irrt oft. Als ich beigetreten bin, gab es schon etliche Fotos, auf denen ich drauf war (natürlich nicht markiert, aber eben zu sehen). Streng genommen hat man ja ein recht an seinem Bild, oder? Aber wer mahnt schon seine Freunde ab 

bye
Spinal


----------



## Vinz1911 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich rate sowieso jedem da so schnell wie möglich wieder auszusteigen.
Fb ist ist vom Datenschutz das letzte, gereicht hats mir dann schon mit dem heimlichen ändern der Mail Adresse...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



Spherre08 schrieb:


> Woher will sich Facebook das recht nehmen mein Smartphone zu durchsuchen??
> Echt krank sowas!


 
Bin deiner Meinung manche glauben einfach sie dürfen alles über uns wissen, wo bleibt unsere Privatsphäre?? 
Achja stimmt das gibts ja nicht mehr


----------



## Clawhammer (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Weder Steam, Origin haben unsere RL-Namen!
> Google auch nicht, außer du bist in gmail eingeloggt.


 
Bei GMail kann ggf, Fake Namen angeben, ich habe mein Account vor ca. 1.5Wochen löschen lassen, nur hat man das Problem das man da 14Tage warten muss.

Da geh ich lieber zu Jappy und Co. wo man nicht zwingend einen Realname benötigt, ich würde auch hier über das Forum schrieben nur hat man das Problem mit den 60sek. Wartezeit.


----------



## Memphys (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich habe auch einen Facebook-Account... Name und Geburtsdatum, und eine Emailadresse. Das ist alles was sie von mir haben (und bekommen werden). Ich hab Facebook aus drei Gründen:
1. Spotify
2. Checken was über mich da eingestellt wird
3. Mit meiner alten Klasse in Kontakt bleiben (die sind alle zu unfähig zum telefonieren...)

Aber die Facebook-App ist grad mal spontan vom Handy geflogen.


----------



## Medcha (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

@DarkMo
Das habe ich auch nicht geasgt, dass alles andere egal ist. Nur ist dir überhaupt nicht klar, dass FB in einer anderen Liga spielt als unsere Meldebehörden. Mit anderen Worten, _während du n Herzinfarkt bekommst, meckerst du weiter über deine Zahnschmerzen._ Beides ist *******, spielen aber in ganz anderen Ligen. 
Und nochmal: *FB ist freiwillig, Meldebehörde nicht.*

Ist es jetzt verständlicher? Denke ja.


----------



## Silverfalcon (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ist es nich so das man bei Handy-Überwachung nenn richterlichen beschluss braucht wie bei der hausdurchsuchung oder wann fängt das an?


----------



## m-o-m-o (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Das betrifft die Ortung. Aber hier machst du das ja freiwillig.


----------



## nyso (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Die FB App ortet regelmäßig von alleine. Steht so auch in den AGBs der App.

Da braucht es keine Beschlüsse oder ähnliches, da man dem ja mit herunterladen zugestimmt hat...


----------



## Medcha (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



nyso schrieb:


> Die FB App ortet regelmäßig von alleine. Steht so auch in den AGBs der App.
> 
> Da braucht es keine Beschlüsse oder ähnliches, da man dem ja mit herunterladen zugestimmt hat...


Das ist ja das Perverse heutzutage in unserem offensichtlich nicht so gesundem Rechtssystem: weil irgend jemand in einem 20 Seiten Text eine wichtige Information versteckt und man sie nicht findet/versteht, ist man "selbst schuld". Das nenne ich mal Verrohung. Wo kommen wir hin, wenn das so weiter ge... warte, Griechenland, Spanien, ESM und Fäkalpakt. Was glauben manche, wie es Konzerne geschafft haben reicher als ganze Länder zu werden. Das hat nichts mit harter Arbeit zu tun - außer _harter _Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Ich wäre für eine Umbenennung von denen in Spybook


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*



nyso schrieb:


> Da braucht es keine Beschlüsse oder ähnliches, da man dem ja mit herunterladen zugestimmt hat...


 Eben nicht da sie vorinstalliert und ohne Root nicht zu entfernen ist!
Zumindes kann man mit ICS die App deaktivieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (10. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

Komisch, ich musste mir die Facebook App immer selber runter laden.


----------



## mephimephi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

auf der Facebook Seite suchen sie noch ehemalige Stasi-Mitglieder für ihr Team


----------



## fire2002de (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Facebook soll in Zukunft in Smartphone Apps schnüffeln*

würde doch auf nem ios gerät gar nicht gehen


----------

